# بين الذكاء والاختراع



## محمد_عقاد (6 مايو 2006)

واجه رواد الفضاء الأمريكيون صعوبة في الكتابة نظراً لانعدام الجاذبية وعدم نزول الحبر إلى رأس القلم! وللتغلب على هذه المشكلة أنفقت وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية ملايين الدولارات على بحوث استغرقت عدة سنوات ولكنها في النهاية أنتجت قلما يكتب في الفضاء والماء وعلى أرق الأسطح وأصلبها وفي أي اتجاه هذا اختراع

 وفي المقابل تمكن رواد الفضاء الروس من التغلب على المشكلة بلا نفقات ولا تأخير وذلك باستخدام قلم رصاص وهذا ذكاء:31: 

صمم السرائيليون ساتراً رملياً ضخماً في سيناء أطلقو عليه اسم خط بارليف وقالو عنه الخط الذي لا يمكن تجاوزه هذا اختراع

في حرب تشرين تمكن الأبطال المصريين من تجاوزه بواسطة فكرة من مهندس مصري حيث اقترح تسليط الماء بقوة على الساتر فاخترقه وهذا ذكاء:31: 

تقوم اسرائيل بمراقبة حدودها البرية والبحرية والجوية بحييث يكون تجاوزها من المستحيلات

قام رجل من لبنان باجتياز الحدود جواً مستخدماًطائرة شراعية لم تلتقطها الرادارات الاسرائيلية وهذا ذكاء:31:


----------



## mustafatel (5 يونيو 2012)

Nice​


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 يونيو 2012)

إذا فلينطلق كل منا
مستخدما ذكائه في صنع ما هو جديد


----------



## MastaMinds (9 يونيو 2012)

موضوع رائع جدا
خصوصا حكاية قلم الرصاص


----------



## qtrhot (10 يونيو 2012)

راااائع الموضوع


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (11 يونيو 2012)

راااااااااااااائع


----------



## Ahmed Ab (19 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع رائع جدا ولكن
الساتر الترابى هو جزء صغير جدا من خط برليف وليس هو ماسمى بخط برليف 

فخط برليف ماهى الا 20 نقطة حصينة تسمى "دشم" على مسافات تتراوح من 10 إلى 12 كم وفي كل نقطة حوالي 15 جندي تنحصر مسؤليتهم على الإبلاغ عن أي محاولة لعبور القناة وتوجيه المدفعية إلى مكان القوات التي تحاول العبور. كما كانت عليه مصاطب ثابتة للدبابات، بحيث تكون لها نقاط ثابتة للقصف في حالة استدعائها في حالات الطوارئ. كما كان في قاعدته أنابيب تصب في قناة السويس لإشعال سطح القناة بالنابالم في حالة محاولة القوات المصرية العبور


----------

